# Introducing the next generation of Vaporesso Mod, the GEN mod



## Vaporesso (19/5/19)

Hi SA fans,

Are you an experienced vaper or starter? 

Do you know about our Omni Board 4.2 very well?

Omni Board is supposed to provide wide range of different functions for better vaping experience. But we also get some messages for better understanding Omni Board functions

Vaporesso is always listening and upgrading. Now we launch another dual battery mod with a totally new simple chipset even for non-advanced vapers.

Power is not just for pros. That's the Gen mod with Axon chip

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporesso (21/5/19)

The solid body of the Gen mod is made to be there for you 
fire resistant polycarbonate
wear proof and resilient
rubber coating prevents fingerprints

It looks solid heavy, but just 107g without the battery which feels so compact and light in hand

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporesso (23/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (23/5/19)

Looks so elegant!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/5/19)

See you guys in Stuttgart next week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> See you guys in Stuttgart next week!



@Rob Fisher , please take a photo for us with the Vaporesso peeps
Please send my regards


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/5/19)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , please take a photo for us with the Vaporesso peeps
> Please send my regards



Roger that Hi Ho @Silver! Will do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tayden Pillay (24/5/19)

@Yuvir Punwasi


----------



## Vaporesso (28/5/19)

Hi Vaporesso fans,

The very special function on the new AXON chip for GEN mod will be the Pulse mode
We used to have the insta fire in the Omni Board 4 to boost at the very beginning giving you the strong throat hit

Now the Pulse mode is literally what it sounds like
Instead of one hit of power at the beginning, every 0.02s means another pulse of power for better flavors and clouds, giving you consistent throat hit for every puff

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Vaporesso (30/5/19)

Hi Vaporesso fans,

Thanks to the new technology on the Axon chipset, the GEN mod can have the smart TC mode

For example, when you want to try the TC coils which can be our ccell coils, the GEN mod will automatically scan the coils and ask you if you want to enter the Smart TC mode. 

If yes, then it will recommend the best range of temp for your coil automatically.

Surely you can still adjust it yourself

So do you prefer TC mode or power mode?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporesso (3/6/19)

Hi Vaporesso fans,

With the new Axon chipset, the Gen mod is so smart that it can detect if your device is running low on power and needs to go into a power-saving mode called *Power Eco Mode*.

That will help a lot about extending your battery life. Surely you can select not using it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (3/6/19)

i'm getting one, i think it's super stylish. love the minimalist approach.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporesso (6/6/19)

Some of you might still love all the functions from the OMNI Board 4.2? 
Don't worry, you still got them all in DIY mode.
CCW, CCT, CCV and even Super Player mode

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

